#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Centrifugal Pump Sizing Spreadsheet

## mahuda

I appreciate if someone can provide an excellent centrifugal pump sizing preferable showing sketches as well.



Thanks in advance.See More: Centrifugal Pump Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## padua

Please find spreadsheet as reuested, hope this will help.

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## mohdnazir

Dear Padua,
I shall be very greatful to you if you can reload the spreadsheet in rar format.

regards
nazir

----------


## mohdnazir

Uploaded the spreadsheet in rar format

----------


## mkhattaby

the link is not working could you please update it

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very much, Bro

----------


## subin

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

> Uploaded the spreadsheet in rar format



thanks a lot

----------


## bb 104 lb

I can't open this excel, could you please to share it again?

----------


## engr.Waseem

thanks

----------


## martabak

Good Spreadsheet thx a lot

----------


## 101043728

Great Work!!!

See More: Centrifugal Pump Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## dsp151

Thanks

----------


## hussam jassem

Thank you so much .

----------


## 101043728

Thank you

----------


## technicaldreamer

Thanx!

----------


## kerkneus

the link is not working could you please update it

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ariek

Thank you,,,

----------


## racp12

Mr. mohdnazir,
Thanks a lot

----------


## 2803

thanks

----------

